# can you use two kinds of DDR3?



## Repatilian (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello can you use two types of DDR3 dual channel on the same motherboard? For instance, PC10600, 1333MHz and PC12800, 1600MHz. I was going to put 4 gbs of pc10600 and a 2 gb module on a nforce 790i ultra motherboard.

thank you


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Matched pairs for best results, the ram as all DDR ram if mixed will all run at the slowest speed installed and may run single channel rather then the faster dual in mismatched or not in pairs.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mixing RAM brands or speeds is not advisable and can cause issues. 
The faster RAM will be reduced to the lowest RAM's speed. 
4GB is more than sufficient.


----------



## Repatilian (Nov 17, 2009)

cool thanks alot


----------

